# Credit ratings from UK to OZ



## Wayne Kershaw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all
Hopefully moving from UK to Brisbane and don't have the best credit rating. Does anyone know if your rating in the UK affects you when in oz? Or do you start a fresh once in oz and build it from there etc?? Thanks...Wayne


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

You are starting afresh, however most of the big banks allow you to transfer your credit rating from UK if you wish to do so. Most of larger banks have subsidiaries or branches in UK and can do that. 
However this can legally be done only upon your request. If you don't wish to do so, just don't request it.


----------



## Wayne Kershaw (Nov 8, 2012)

Boboa said:


> You are starting afresh, however most of the big banks allow you to transfer your credit rating from UK if you wish to do so. Most of larger banks have subsidiaries or branches in UK and can do that.
> However this can legally be done only upon your request. If you don't wish to do so, just don't request it.


Cheers Boboa. Much appreciated info. Thanks )


----------

